# My drawings - Art.roc



## Art.roc (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello everyone, my nickname is art.roc I'm from Belgium  I've been drawing for a little more than 3 years. I realize drawings of characters inspired most of the time by photos. 

I am followed by a little more than 70 K people on Instagram : https://www.instagram.com/art.roc/?hl=fr

If you want to see how I proceed, I started a small youtube channel : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwMBA_nKm18X4N2C7QOds1g?view_as=subscriber

Feel free to tell me what you think


----------



## Art.roc (Aug 5, 2020)

If you have any questions about the drawing, don't hesitate


----------

